# Which is the most impressive?



## YrMyKnight (Jan 2, 2012)

Which of these are the most impressive in public? Vote the poll!

1 Solving a cube really fast

2 Solving a cube BLD

3 Solving a cube OH fast

Edit: I'm mainly talking about 3x3


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

Solving OH really fast
People are amazed at it.
BLD is a yeah but only if you can memo quick.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 2, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Solving OH really fast
> People are amazed at it.
> BLD is a yeah but only if you can memo quick.


 
Like Aron. He be pro


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Like Aron. He be pro


 
I DNF a lot so no not really

I voted OH


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 2, 2012)

Faz could BLD OH pretty quick. That's win


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 2, 2012)

I personally chosen BLD cuz not many people can do it ^^


----------



## mdolszak (Jan 2, 2012)

Solving blind requires more mental skill, and not just dexterous skill.

If someone randomly walked up to me and solved a cube blindfolded, I'd be pretty amazed.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

Voted OH, because BLD takes longer than the attention span of the typical passersby, and carries the risk of public failure = public humiliation.


----------



## mdolszak (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, but that makes it that much more impressive if someone were to actually succeed in solving it blind in public.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 2, 2012)

If the cuber was disabled and had arthritis in the fingers, it could be excellent in fewest move.

The problem doesn't exist for a master chess gamer.

Vision of the cube is greater than all and the fewest move challenge is top 1, my opinion my 2 cents.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> If the cuber was disabled and had arthritis in the fingers, it could be excellent in fewest move.
> 
> The problem doesn't exist for a master chess gamer.
> 
> Vision of the cube is greater than all and the fewest move challenge is top 1, my opinion my 2 cents.


 
Everyone go home, Guimond just won this thread.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2012)

BLD for sure, because non-cubers overestimate how hard it is.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 2, 2012)

BLD. but be careful who's around because you might find a crotch in your face and an unsolved cube when you remove the blindfold....


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 2, 2012)

Fail BLD = EPIC HUMILIATION!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Voted OH, because BLD takes longer than the attention span of the typical passersby, and carries the risk of public failure = public humiliation.


 
I know all about that... I had a radio interview and they made me race BLD against some guy (I averaged about 1min for BLD back then) and I got a DNF. They edited the broadcast to make it look like I got it.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I know all about that... I had a radio interview and they made me race BLD against some guy (I averaged about 1min for BLD back then) and I got a DNF. They edited the broadcast to make it look like I got it.


 
I was on some local tv thing (I don't know why, since I suck). They just wanted a normal solve. 2H, sighted, should be easy. Didn't matter, I still managed to fail under pressure, since I'd never been filmed before.

When they aired it, they edited it to the length of what I said my average is.

Which made my TPS look godly.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

You did not say Solving the cube BLD *really fast*.So,just solving the cube blindfolded isn't really that hard because all you have to do is learn the method and memorize a few letters.So that's why my vote goes off to Solving the cube OH really fast.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, i would say:
for non-cubers BLD
for cubers fast OH solving
i'm gonna vote for OH because this is a cubing forum


----------



## jla (Jan 2, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> Well, i would say:
> for non-cubers BLD
> for cubers fast OH solving
> i'm gonna vote for OH because this is a cubing forum


 
This^^


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 2, 2012)

I did a BLD solve in my class and as soon as I put the blindfold on I could hear all the kids standing up and watching me, Like halfway through they all said 
"OMG HE GOT A SIDE!!!!" Then I finished the solve and Put down the cube and took off my blindfold, and the whole room went crazy. It was really intense.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeap!


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 3, 2012)

For me its OH. I love watching it so much.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 3, 2012)

OH.


----------

